# Starter Clearance



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got my engine put back in and I want to make sure my starter is lined up right. Starters have always needed a lot of shims to bring them out far enough where they would disengage properly on this engine for some reason.

I tried to get it where I could stick a 1/8 inch drill bit in between the starter gear and flexplate since I've heard that's a good way to check clearance. 

Maybe since the hood is off the car the starter sounds funny to me but check out the pic and see what you think.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Are you pulling the starter gear into the engaged position with a screwdriver when checking for clearance? 1/8" seems pretty large to me; I use a paper clip wire (approx .045-inch). This distance should be between the roots of the gear teeth. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah I think I have it figured out. I was measuring the wrong part. I'll take a shim or 2 out and try the paper clip method. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Works great since I removed a couple of shims. It still has a little more than .030 between the teeth but it sounds good.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

WhittP said:


> Works great since I removed a couple of shims. It still has a little more than .030 between the teeth but it sounds good.


Damn, that's got to be the longest drawn out starter installation in the history of Pontiac Muscle.:wink2:

Yay!!!!!!!! So nice when things finally perform like they are supposed to.:thumbsup:


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha well I had some projects in between but it's working just fine now.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am about to install a "mini" starter on my 389. I need some more specifics and went searching and found these 2 different type of measurement. I bolted mine up into place, but is a PITA to get anything in there to do some measuring:nopity: Side note: Of the readings on doing this, most if not all said that once the pinion is engaged with the flywheel, it should remain there. When the engine starts, the faster moving flywheel will sling the pinion back into normal position.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

"Side note: Of the readings on doing this, most if not all said that once the pinion is engaged with the flywheel, it should remain there. When the engine starts, the faster moving flywheel will sling the pinion back into normal position. "

The pinion should retract when you let off the ign switch. If not, the
pinion will stay engaged and the starter will keep turning, even with the switch off, if the engine does not crank.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I am talking about when you are doing clearance measurements. See note below from Mfg. If the pinion does stay engaged, the engine speed is supposed to throw it back. The ratio of pinion dia vrs flywheel is about 20:1 1000rpm on engine = 20000 on starter pinion. Imagine 3-4k on engine with a stuck pinion. :nono:

A quote from ROBBMC "NOTE: IT IS NORMAL FOR THE PINION GEAR TO REMAIN ENGAGED WITH THE RING GEAR IF THE ENGINE DOES NOT START.

If the starter cranks the engine over, but the engine does not start, the pinion gear will remain engaged in the ring gear. This is normal and correct. Many people add shims thinking the starter gear should retract even if the engine does not start. This is wrong and will cause excessive backlash and gear failure."


----------

